# no start, no click, no lights, new battery, good fuses



## LoanArranger (Jan 27, 2015)

2006 350z basically the header says it all. First started with dead battery on a downhill slope. Having cranked a hundred or more pushing and popping the clutch with key on..I thought I could do the same in reverse going downhill. The car fired but didn't crank on first try. DId not try again. Tried jumping..lights worked but it did not jump with bad battery. New battery installed, NOTHING AT ALL no lights no beeps, no clicks nada!
Omhed every fuse I could find on the battery and both under hood fuse box..nada bad one there. Still nothing with a turn of the key over and over. Tried all I know..except tapping starter/ seloind due to no lifting facility. 

Who can help out there??


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Try looking at the fusable link.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any chance the new battery is no good?


----------

